# fuzzies due any minute :-)



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

and the fattest one looks like she`s going to explode!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

have got two blue broken fuzzers due to a fawn fuzzy male,
and another blue broken fuzzy due to a typy self blue to make some larger sized carriers with bigger ears.
( thats the plan anyhows, will update with piccies soon if all goes well )


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm very interested to see how things turn out with your fuzzies, keep us posted


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

have bought them inside so i can watch them progress, dead excited, they`ll be my first baldy babies :lol:


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Cute stuff!


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

yay!!!!! first litter born 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

other two ladies have popped, looks like theres around 20 in there, havnt had a proper poke as they are first time moms and i dont want to upset them.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

More pics? Are they hairy yet? Or do they not get hairy? I forget if fuzzies do that.


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

they`re growing really well, all the mom`s are feeding them in shifts, got a mix of colours too, some are stull pink and some are blue.
they`re the size of fuzzies now and havnt got any hair as yet


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

the fuzzy carriers are getting their fur, looks like 2 silvers and the rest nice fat blues.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

got a mixture of colours in the fuzzies, a blue broken, some fawn? broken and some are still pink, but they`re a few days younger so they might colour up yet 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

oh it looks like you have a satn fuzzy in that bottom photo. I always wanted to see a satin fuzzy!


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

is one a satin? my eyes arnt too good, will have to have another poke, the moms went to impressed though!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I could be wrong! it just looks like one even maybe two are fuzzy and satin. you will have to get some pics up when they have developed more


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

will get another piccie next week and have a better look, moms permitting
had a genius idea, i`ve just gone and put dad in with an agouti satin pet, so i`ll know when she pops if he carries satin 

i`ll be needing a bigger shed at this rate!


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

had a sexing session last nite,
and i`ve got ooodles of boys AGAIN!
one of the pew`s has one eye open too.

is it too late to thin the numbers down? will the remaining babies benefit from it at this late stage?


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

have 5 pew`s
think i can see some satin.........


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

a fawn broken boy,


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and a blue broken


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

really like these two, think they`re in the keeper pile


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

They r very cute :love1


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

very very cute babies!


----------

